# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Sever arthritis in my shoulder almost bone on bone

## splchamp

So I went to a shoulder specialist today and had my bad shoulder looked at threw exrays and exam. I have a 20+ year old injury from a dislocation and then surgery. Anyways the xrays came back very grim.... spurs and almost bone on bone from arthritis, it grinds when I bench and hurts like hell. This Dr. was talking about a shoulder replacement. He also informed me most of this arthritis came from the actual surgery itself 20 + years ago. Not much I can do about that but is there anything I can do about the arthritis? I am already taking heavy doses of fish oil and joint help. It also shows a slight tear in my rotator cuff. He did give me a cortisone shot to relive some of the discomfort. I will be going in for a MRI in the next two weeks or so. I am on cycle at the moment 3 weeks in. I don't really think there is much I can do for my arthritis at least I cant find anything valid. Man I don't want to even think surgery right now , Can any of you wise members offer anything to help or am I just plain screwed

----------


## bartman314

i also have severe arthritis in a shoulder from an old injury (but no surgery) and have bone on bone and spurs. i find that if i do deep bench, inclines or military's the join pain is MUCH worse (i have to take time off to calm the joint down after a few weeks of exercise). also, i do PT to keep my rotator cuff strong and help hold everything together.

in addition to what you mention above, you may want to try ibuprofin before the workout (800 mgs) and very good warm up before going heavy.

i'm on trt and am looking to add deca at ~100mg/w as i understand such can help wth joint pain.

good luck.

----------


## NEFLRick

Don't waste your time with cortisone. It's only temporary relief. I've had shoulder issues for many years. One of my shoulders is bad again now. I separated it a few years ago and it hurt off and on every since. They tried cortisone shots but it only felt better for a little bit then went back to hurting.

----------


## lovbyts

Give TB-500 a try. I already had shoulder surgery due to bone spurs, rips/tears, arthritis and multiple injuries. I would at least give the TB-500 a try but if that doesn't work I would not be to afraid about the replacement, they have come a long way and I know a few people who have had a lot of success.

----------


## bartman314

i don't think this is a thread jack, but lovpyts comment is different from what i understand. i've met with a shoulder surgeon who thought a shoulder replacement would limit lifting. i'm also aware of new technology in shoulder replacement that provides for carbon fiber for improved wear capability. 

lovbyts, can you please elaborate on the people's experience? were they serious lifters/bodybuilders and did they have to maodify their programs as a result of the replacement?

----------


## Times Roman

> So I went to a shoulder specialist today and had my bad shoulder looked at threw exrays and exam. I have a 20+ year old injury from a dislocation and then surgery. Anyways the xrays came back very grim.... spurs and almost bone on bone from arthritis, it grinds when I bench and hurts like hell. This Dr. was talking about a shoulder replacement. He also informed me most of this arthritis came from the actual surgery itself 20 + years ago. Not much I can do about that but is there anything I can do about the arthritis? I am already taking heavy doses of fish oil and joint help. It also shows a slight tear in my rotator cuff. He did give me a cortisone shot to relive some of the discomfort. I will be going in for a MRI in the next two weeks or so. I am on cycle at the moment 3 weeks in. I don't really think there is much I can do for my arthritis at least I cant find anything valid. Man I don't want to even think surgery right now , Can any of you wise members offer anything to help or am I just plain screwed


is anyone mentioning having your shoulder scoped?

Had my knees done and it made the world of difference.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

As said above:

1: TB500 TONS of information concerning this and Horses/Greyhounds out there. I read 40+ articles in 3 days and barely scratched the surface.

2. Rotator Cuff strengthening exercises. The cable standing side motion is a very popular one and the bands doing different angles.

3. I had MAJOR discomfort in my left shoulder. My current gym forces me to use the Smith rack for longbar exercises. It took a month of hell and excruiating exercises but I found doing the Behing Neck Press...low weight...with bar falling about 1.5 inches behind my spine actually caused a few things to happen. It first caused me to rotate my shoulders back (raise chest) and use a correct angle for the press (use a bench that rotates up for back support and linear help). Second thing it did was increase my flexibility in the traps and shoulder muscle giving me an all around better strength profile. If you are already doing heavy weights you would have to drop low and take some pain for a month or two to see the results or non results of this.

4. Scope. Before I did anything major (as said above) remove the spurs and strengthen the cuff and see what is what. 

5. Read Austinites post on supplements and the things he stacks with the fish oil. I started the vitamin E stack with it and it multiplied the results of the fish oil by 2x for me.

----------


## Rwy

Aleeve works wonders for me. The best advice (and this is coming from someone who has arthritis all over at 35) is you need to learn to have great posture and stretch every night. There comes a point where heavy weight doesnt make sense anymore. That happen to me at the end of the summer last year.

----------


## Rwy

> As said above:
> 
> 1: TB500 TONS of information concerning this and Horses/Greyhounds out there. I read 40+ articles in 3 days and barely scratched the surface.
> 
> 2. Rotator Cuff strengthening exercises. The cable standing side motion is a very popular one and the bands doing different angles.
> 
> 3. I had MAJOR discomfort in my left shoulder. My current gym forces me to use the Smith rack for longbar exercises. It took a month of hell and excruiating exercises but I found doing the Behing Neck Press...low weight...with bar falling about 1.5 inches behind my spine actually caused a few things to happen. It first caused me to rotate my shoulders back (raise chest) and use a correct angle for the press (use a bench that rotates up for back support and linear help). Second thing it did was increase my flexibility in the traps and shoulder muscle giving me an all around better strength profile. If you are already doing heavy weights you would have to drop low and take some pain for a month or two to see the results or non results of this.
> 
> 4. Scope. Before I did anything major (as said above) remove the spurs and strengthen the cuff and see what is what. 
> ...




behind the neck presses are one of the worst exercises for your shoulders. You are putting your body in a position it is not meant to be in and then moving it back and forth. Palms facing your ears on dumbbells presses will help take some pressure of shoulders.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Deca is fantastic for me at a low dose like you are proposing. Also I think TB500 is def worth a look in this case as well.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

The exercise makes me focus on proper form. One of the reasons many people have pain from shoulder exercises is poor form (for me it was). I focused on BNP and it did 2 things for me. First was taught me to focus on sitting at attention (raise your chest up like you are at military attention) for any shoulder exercise. Second is nobody warms up properly for shoulder day in my opinion. If I make BNP my first exercise I put in 40 + minutes of warming up so I can actually do the exercise....that allows time for the Aleve to kick in lol.

In my opinion nobody I see does BNP or MP correctly. BNP you got people slouched over with someone behind them holding their lats to keep "form". When I BNP I sit straight up. I did very light weights for a very long time to get the flexibility to do full bar. I also do this on the smith machine (the ONE exercise I advocate the thing for besides heavy solo workouts). Mr Smith makes the bar motion trained into your body. You are correct in the poor form makes you do an unnatural motion. But that is just me. MP I see people standing and moving their body so it is an inclined bench or incline shoulder push. MP should be seated and focused on arms moving only. The two most incorrect exercises performed in the gym imho.


> behind the neck presses are one of the worst exercises for your shoulders. You are putting your body in a position it is not meant to be in and then moving it back and forth. Palms facing your ears on dumbbells presses will help take some pressure of shoulders.

----------


## oldnsedentary

Deca

----------


## JEC79

Deca is the way to go for joint pain... more rep. less weight that what i have to do for my shoulders..

----------


## Times Roman

> So I went to a shoulder specialist today and had my bad shoulder looked at threw exrays and exam. I have a 20+ year old injury from a dislocation and then surgery. Anyways the xrays came back very grim.... spurs and almost bone on bone from arthritis, it grinds when I bench and hurts like hell. This Dr. was talking about a shoulder replacement. He also informed me most of this arthritis came from the actual surgery itself 20 + years ago. Not much I can do about that but is there anything I can do about the arthritis? I am already taking heavy doses of fish oil and joint help. It also shows a slight tear in my rotator cuff. He did give me a cortisone shot to relive some of the discomfort. I will be going in for a MRI in the next two weeks or so. I am on cycle at the moment 3 weeks in. I don't really think there is much I can do for my arthritis at least I cant find anything valid. Man I don't want to even think surgery right now , Can any of you wise members offer anything to help or am I just plain screwed


actually, there is something you can do.

first, have your shoulder scoped. get in there and clean up the garbage. spurs, hooks, flotsam. clean it out
second, it's not cartilage that separates the bones, but a bursa. they can get in there with a long needle, and inject HA into the bursa. had my knees done for several years, and it's the same thing. the shit works. And it can last up to a year.
third, you can take msm, 5 grams a day. it improves collagen synthesis and is a mild anti inflammatory.
fourth, post op, you can run a healing cycle of TB500. this type of injury might be an ideal candidate for such a treatment.

I've had all this done on my knees. it's the same principle. and all of it applies.

----------


## chris.baker

I, too, have arthritis in my shoulders (and knees, and neck, and.... blah, I'm just old, you get it  :Wink:  ). 

We are close to the same age. We can't hit the gym like we did when we are 20. There is still a lot we can do, though. As was already said, you can target the rotator cuff. I have to do very specific and isolated exercises for my shoulders. Some of them I have to use very little weight. There is no sense trying to go all he-man on a joint that is already weak. Sometimes I do shoulder workouts with zero weight, just to make sure I keep up my range of motion. Otherwise arthritis, bone spurs, and scar tissue can build up and limit range. 

It's a good idea to talk to an actual physical therapist to get specific exercises for your specific injury. Don't worry about them looking wimpy or using low weights. Some exercises I do are using a pulley machine to pull one arm up in the air. I do two sets of 20 with my bad arm straight out front then two sets of 20 with my bad arm straight out to the side. Then I take a small inflatable ball, arm straight out, and I press my hand into the ball up against the wall. Them I make small motions and spell out the alphabet on wall with the ball (if that makes sense). I do that twice. 

Very simple exercises. Sound like weaksauce, I know. But they work. Target the weak area, keep up flexibility, and don't cause further injury to the already bad joint. The shoulder is a very complicated joint and there are a LOT of specific exercises you can do (and some to avoid). As I already said, I highly recommend talking to a qualified physical therapist. They can do you wonders of good.

----------


## jet dr

I have pretty bad arthritis too, called psoriatic arthritis. the first low dose of test helped, then drinking lots of water and eating good made a huge difference. All I take daily is 100mg Ultram ER. Makes me feel young again.
I own a micro farm and raise most of my food.ie, eggs, chickens, hogs, rabbits and honey bees. Stay away from processed food. Stay out of the isles in the grocery store. Shop the premier of the store. Feel better soon.

----------


## pd1

I'm 64. I have arthritis in my right shoulder was told i needed shoulder replacement. My doc is a good guy and knew that wouldn't work for me. one cant lift like I do with a replacement shoulder. He proposed scoping the shoulder cleaning it out and implanting stem cells he took from my hip. Went for it in October-- After 90 days i had a series of 3 injections of Euflexxa. My shoulder hasn't felt this good for years! I know the Scoping was a great help but can't say if it's the stem cells or the Euflexxa responsible for my virtually pain free lifting. I think its both. It will be a while before the cells can fully work. I'm confident i will, continue to improve and hope to keep lifting the rest of my life

----------


## bloodchoke

My right shoulder is in sad shape, too. I share almost the same story as the OP. Ripped it out of place in 1988; the ER put it back in. I was an 18 year-old knuckle-head drug addict and didn't take care of it. Finally had surgery in 2005 after over a hundred subsequent dislocations (cleaned it up, put in anchors to replace the anterior ligaments of the capsule, all were hanging from the bone from one end or the other). About a year ago, I was doing some pretty light weight KB swings (54 lbs) and tore it up again. I went back to the same surgeon who won't do anything to it without full replacement. There is severe narrowing of joint, almost completely bone-to-bone, multiple bone spurs and two loose bodies (pieces of bone just floating around in there). I can do anywhere from 3-8 push-ups before the pain is just too great to handle. My bench is a staggering 135 lbs. It sucks. I'm getting close to turning 45 and my surgeon advises me to wait till as close to 60 years-old as possible to get the surgery or I'll definitely have to have the surgery again in 15-20 years because the artificial joints just aren't super great yet. 

I've done one cycle (test only) and, like many people, hadn't done as much pre-cycle research as I thought I had and, as a result, really slacked on using ancillaries. I retained a LOT of water, but that was actually great for my shoulder pain. I've had a few injections from the dr in my shoulder. They're great for (literally) one day; then it's back to the same ol' limitations. A guy at my gym recommended to me a supplement that may have actually helped (could have been coincidence. could have been placebo effect, but I doubt it since I doubted the supplement's efficacy from the start). I'm not sure what the rules are about posting this stuff so, if you're interested, PM me. I had resolved to do another test-only cycle but I've decided to add deca , at least in a low, therapeutic dose next time (for equal parts curiosity and joint relief).

Good luck to you and to everyone else dealing with these injuries/conditions!

----------


## Far from massive

> I'm 64. I have arthritis in my right shoulder was told i needed shoulder replacement. My doc is a good guy and knew that wouldn't work for me. one cant lift like I do with a replacement shoulder. He proposed scoping the shoulder cleaning it out and implanting stem cells he took from my hip. Went for it in October-- After 90 days i had a series of 3 injections of Euflexxa. My shoulder hasn't felt this good for years! I know the Scoping was a great help but can't say if it's the stem cells or the Euflexxa responsible for my virtually pain free lifting. I think its both. It will be a while before the cells can fully work. I'm confident i will, continue to improve and hope to keep lifting the rest of my life


Damn, sounds like you got one hell of a good doctor. I am a big believer in stem cell procedures trouble is most doctors are not on board yet. PS can't believe someone as old as you is posting on the steroid board....oh wait a minute I am 60 myself  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NACH3

> I'm 64. I have arthritis in my right shoulder was told i needed shoulder replacement. My doc is a good guy and knew that wouldn't work for me. one cant lift like I do with a replacement shoulder. He proposed scoping the shoulder cleaning it out and implanting stem cells he took from my hip. Went for it in October-- After 90 days i had a series of 3 injections of Euflexxa. My shoulder hasn't felt this good for years! I know the Scoping was a great help but can't say if it's the stem cells or the Euflexxa responsible for my virtually pain free lifting. I think its both. It will be a while before the cells can fully work. I'm confident i will, continue to improve and hope to keep lifting the rest of my life


I see your in the states too! I also need a total reverse joint replacement - but been putting it off for this reason(stem cell research and injections) I've had 3 laps done and reconstructive surgery on my R shoulder(chronic bersitus no ball it's a damn square - rips tears took my R biceps tendon bone spurs surgically removed etc - broken R scapula, and lots of nerve damage) 

Did you have to go to a different country for the injections(I've heard they can harvest here in the states - but not inject the stem cells?!

If you could elaborate a bit more it'd be greatly appreciated!! Thx pd1!

----------


## whynot960

Am 48 and 4 months ago I had total shoulder replacement on my left shoulder, It is alot better now, I just started HRT a month ago now I am back in the gym trying to get in better shape..

----------


## akshayv

Hi,
I have planter fasciitis and my heel pain has decreased considerably since I have been wearing Orthofeet. It's great to find a shoe at a reasonable cost that seems to be just what I needed.

----------

